# Job infrastructure within Opera



## ruth_willow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi All, 
I'm looking to do a Masters' Degree in Musicology next year with a focus on contemporary practices within opera. If I don't go into academia, i'd see working within opera as an attractive opportunity; directing opera a dream. 

Does anyone know the job infrastructure within organisations such as the ENO or smaller companies? For instance, what jobs would you start out with, and how would you progress up the ladder? What qualifications are needed for each? 

If anyone could offer me any answers or direct me as to how to find them that would be very helpful. 
Thank you, Ruth


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

While it applies to the American market (but why not think that these things are similar accross the pond?) there is an organization called Opera America - www.operaamerica.org - that is a membership organization for opera professionals in the United States (singers, managers, directors, producers, etc) and in their web site they have all sortos of resources, courses, seminars, etc, about the opera profession. While some areas are restricted to members, most aren't.


----------

